# Peerless Tranny Leak in Sears Tractor



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have a 2003 Sears DLT3000 tractor, model 917.273450. This has a Peerless tranny (don't have that model number in front of me).

Anyway, there is a seal on the right ("passenger") side of the tranny that is leaking tranny oil right onto the tractor's brake mechanism (consequently, I have no brakes).

I've had two shops look at this, and neither could give me a straight answer. I get the sense that they just don't want to spend that much time on one unit. 

The tranny shifts just fine, so I really just need to fix this leak. Can this seal be replaced without removing the tranny from the tractor? Can this seal be replaced without tearing down the tranny?

Anyone have a good link to a diagram or service guide for this tranny?

I'm willing to give this repair a shot, but I'm hoping not to spend too much due to the age of the tractor (and the fact that it needs carb work per my other thread). A new tranny on the Sears website was around $200+ the last time I looked.

Thanks in advance.

Mike


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I can't tell you as I have no info on transmission/transaxles. Make sure if there is a vent that it is clear/working.

To be honest I think I would try some thing like this a shot:

http://www.amazon.com/White-Shepherd-Transmission-Sealer-oz/dp/B002BG2SZQ/ref=pd_sbs_auto_3

I have no idea what kind of "fluid" it takes so I can't really advise.

You tractor is not old by any means. My Craftsman tractor was made 1984 and runs strong (18HP). I am on my second set of plugs !

BG


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, hadn't thought of that. General rule of thumb on cars is most things like this do no help, and sometimes cause harm. Have you tried this stuff?

Mike


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I tried a similar brand for a auto trans and it worked. It had rear seal leaking.

BG


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

So, no one else has ever come across this problem, or had to fix it for someone?

Mike


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Mike:

No one currently does this for a living, we are just home handi type people that have had some small engine things we do as a hobby.

Manual(s) required to know how to do this cost money and generally not available on line, at least for free.

You may not know what all is involved until you tear into it. If the seal is exposed you should be able to replace it without tearing it apart.

BG


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, thanks. I did find a breakdown diagram of parts on the Sears website, believe it or not, just not any sort of link to a service manual or anything like that. There are a few youtube videos, but not anything I would consider to be from a pro.

I was hoping to be able to avoid having to rip it apart to figure out the next step. Having two separate mechanics run away from it probably should have been my first clue. 

Thanks for taking the time to respond.

Mike


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, that would have been a clue  But it could be that the job is too simple for them to make any money on job, but not likely.

Again check if the there is a vent that it is clear.

If it uses oil like SAE 30, try a heavier weight oil like SAE 50.

Also the swell seal is still worth a shot.

BG


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, I got lucky and found some more information. In case anyone needs to deal with this after me, I'll post what I find as I go...

The transmission is a Tecumseh Peerless 900 series.

Service Manual: You can buy a manual, or do a google search for this term: "peerless 900 series manual smallcarplans" and you will get a link to a large PDF file (on the smallcarplans website), which is the Technician's (service) manual. The link doesn't want to copy here directly, so you need to do the google search.

Parts Diagram: On the Sears parts direct website, enter this tractor model number: 917273450. You will pull up links to all the various parts diagrams and lists. You want the one for the Peerless Transaxle.

Having looked through all of that, and viewing the youtube videos, it appears that this transmission isn't full of any type of oil, just some very thick grease on the moving parts.

So, I don't think the tranny sealers will work, and until I rip this open and look at that seal, I really don't even know what's actually leaking out of there.

I'll try to start on it this weekend, but it might have to wait until next week.

Mike


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If it does not use AFT, but engine oil, get sealer for engines.

BG


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Not ATF, not engine oil, not any type of oil at all. Something called Bentonite grease.

When I had it parked in the garage over the winter, there was a small puddle of something on the ground, almost looked like gear oil (very heavy viscosity). But again, looking at youtube, it doesn't appear that there would be enough liquid in there to support a sealer and get it to the seals.

Also, this unit is "sealed" and there are no vent, fill or drain plugs. It appears that the unit must be removed from the tractor, and opened up by removing all the casing bolts.

Sounds like fun...

Mike


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Have you seen This Page on Peerless Transaxles?? Page 7 shows the amount of lubricant required for the different models and locations of any seals that may be worn or leaking. The 900 series needs 26oz of grease and that will be enough to cause a leak if the seals are bad.


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

I can't get that link to work, but I think it's the same manual I was referring to above. I think you're right, the grease is probably very thick when cold, which is why it wouldn't look like it should leak out, but when heated it probably becomes less viscous.

In any event, I spent the whole weekend working on my truck (when it rains it pours), and that's still in progress. The tractor will have to wait a while longer (although I did get my carb rebuild kit this weekend)...

Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a PDF file manual worth having, Down load Adobe PDF reader to open it> http://get.adobe.com/reader/


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

I have Adobe, but that link just isn't working for me (I think it's something on my new computer, some PDF links work, others don't, but that's another story). 

Is it the Tecumseh Technician's Handbook (blue cover)? If so, I have that (found on another website).

If it's something different, let me know.

Mike


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, it is a blue cover. The link SABL gave should work OK, but it is slow to open.

BG


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, now that I've resolved the engine issues, I need to get to this tranny leak so I can have brakes again...

Looking at the parts diagram, I see the oil seal that is likely the culprit. However, to fix it I need to open the tranny, so I would prefer to replace all the seals at once (axle seals, etc.). 

Has anyone here opened one of these, and do you know if there is a full seal kit available (rather than buying all of the seals individually)?

Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Get the numbers off it and see what Sears has to offer for kits> http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action?intcmp=xsite_Sears


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

Not seeing kits at Sears...

Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Unless some aftermarket manufacture is making them I would suspect there are not any seal kits then.


----------



## mikeinri (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, thanks. They're pretty inexpensive, just annoying to have to order them separately (and take the chance that you don't get one, etc.).

Mike


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea there are a lot of manufacturers that offer kits only and everybody complains they didn't need all those extra seals in a $10 kit, then others that only offer them all separately and added up they cost $20, goes along with selling spark plugs in boxes of 10.


----------

